# Driving to Guadalajara from Palm Springs CA



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Can anyone help me with info? I plan to cross the border on April 1st 2011 at
Nogales. Can I get to Guymas first day? Mazatlan 2nd day? Do they do the car
permit after Guynas? I have a temporary FM3 and will get a menaje de casa.
Any tips for hotels/stops/problems along the way?What else should I know?
I sure would appreciate any input...Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What the heck is a 'temporary FM3' and why do you need a 'menaje de casa'? Are you shipping your household goods commercially? It sounds like you have visited a Mexican consulate and spent more for less.
When you arrive and establish your address, you will need to apply for a new visa card, a 'no inmigrante credencial', which replaced the FM3 visa on 1 May 2010.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

check with your bank to order pesos..usually takes 4 days. your vehicle insurance you can google "nogales san xavier auto insurance" they will do the policy over the phone with c/c and email document- you can order it now and begining the date of your travel. the most important thing is : if you enter the mariposa truck entrance into mexico you avoid the city but you must not reach the kilometer 20 something . since its the last check point... without presenting your menaje documentation.... if you get to that area and you go in and get your vehicle permit.. you can get in trouble for not having your documents with your menaje de casa... i know its a little confusing but i think someone can add to this post . from palmspring.... you should plan to stay the night at one of the hotels on mariposa road.....


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

*to senior xpat*

Thank you.........you have been very helpful to me about pesos, insurance and to stay on Mariposa RD. I'm a little confused about other info. Should I enter 
where I have to go thru the city to avoid possble problems at Km 20? I hpe you can clarify for me. Again, many thanks


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

do enter through the mariposa exit into mexico....... going the other way is not going to make it easy. there are 3 official stops including the vehicle permit that is known as kilometer 21 or something... 

you could stop at the first official customs office that is on the right hand side as you drive into mexico...... 

the vehicle permit you can get online..... can anyone explain how to ????? 

do google "traza tu ruta" Error Page

its aprox 1600 kilometers from nogales to gdl.

when driving down on the toll roads..... you need to have your list of cities as you drive down..... you will avoid driving into cities you dont want to stop at...... so leaving nogales..... next big city hermosillo.... then guaymas... etc... if you dont have your list, you will stay on the highway that goes into the towns instead of taking the turn to the next city on your way down.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't understand much of the 'mexliving' post .... but no, don't cross downtown Nogales. Take the Mariposa truck route. Here's a Blog post with a couple of extra links for clarification.
Sparks Mexico: Nogales Border Crossing - Truck Route

Remember my crossing was 2005 but have not heard of major changes

I've found Navajoa is as far as I can drive south with an early start from Nogales. 2 nice motels and a moderate one just as you enter town on the right. Easy drive from there to Mazatlan


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

THanks so much.......You have clarified where to cross for me. The pictures of the
border crossing really made it clear. Mil Gracias!

Now I'd love to learn how to get the car permit before I go if any one can help that would be
great.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Banjercito online application (English)

instruccionesIITV_ing


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the Banjercito website............Just great.
And thanks so much for you info and help


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

*lukeville*



barbclip said:


> Thanks for the Banjercito website............Just great.
> And thanks so much for you info and help


You should cross at luke ville . save a lot of miles and time. easy to cross not much trafic. go to gila been turn south to ajo and to lukeville. if you want pesos just stop at algodones it is on the way. you can get your visa there also. the office is just as you cross the border. there is a big parking lot run by the indians at the border it cost 5 dollars. it easy the little town is full of americans and canadians shopping. it is a 2 hours from palm springs just before you get to yuma. also a good palce to see a dentist and some good food.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

luke ville???? cross at nogales where everyone crosses at. most everyone. take the toll roads all the way down.


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

*lukeville*



mexliving said:


> luke ville???? cross at nogales where everyone crosses at. most everyone. take the toll roads all the way down.


Yes lukeville/soynita. It is closer than nogales no traffic and a good road to santa ana then stright to hermorsillo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please proof read your posts before placing them on the forum. It would make it easier for others to read if you would use proper capitalization, punctuation and syntax. I really hate to have to do the 'teacher thing' and edit others' posts.
Thanks


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, I will cross at Nogales with the toll roads. I checked ouet Lukeviille, and crossing there
would mean lots of driving in Mx to reach the toll at Santa Anita. I would not feel safe that
way. Thanks for confirming what I was thinking


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Can anyone clarify this for me. I understand I have to get a tourist card when I cross the border
and they have them at customs. Then I also understand that I need a car permit that must be paid
at a bank..........but I must have the tourist card first. Does this mean I have to leave my place in line
and return to a bank or is there one at the border customs and can it be walked to?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*FMM & auto permit*

[When you cross at Nogales use the truck bypass (Miriposa exit) so you do not get lost in town, about 21 Km down the road there are signs directing you to a secure parking lot and a group of buildings...where you first get a FMM (tourist card) then pay for it at the cashiers window, next return to FMM window where they give you your new FMM after proof of payment..., go to window for copies of your FMM, go to Vehicle permit window and apply for permit with all your copies and original Calif.auto registration...receive your permit and place decal behind rear view mirror on windshield...All offices are in 1 open air area with signs in Spanish and English...have fun, enjoy and please post a report after you get to your destination, suerte y paz


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

barbclip said:


> Can anyone clarify this for me. I understand I have to get a tourist card when I cross the border
> and they have them at customs. Then I also understand that I need a car permit that must be paid
> at a bank..........but I must have the tourist card first. Does this mean I have to leave my place in line
> and return to a bank or is there one at the border customs and can it be walked to?


When are you leaving? You can get your car permit online at the Banjercito website before your trip. In which case you'll get your car permit long before your tourist card.


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you.........I'll do that


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Chicois8........The info you sent me is sooooooooooooooo helpful. I appreciate
it so much. I will post a message after arriving in AJijic and share the trip experience as you
suggested. 
Mil Gracias
Barbara


----------



## dreamr (Mar 12, 2011)

crazy barbclip. I am planning on going from PS to Guadalajara the same day, but by plane. I am going on business. Want to team up for the drive? 

let me know


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW! I'm pretty sure I have someone driving down with me. He is supposed to confirm with me Monday (tomorrow) If he is not able I will let you know


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

How was the trip down?!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

she made it safe and sound


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

*The Trip Down*



Balboa said:


> How was the trip down?!


The trip down was without any problems. I crossed Nogales about 9:30 am and was on the way to Los Mochis about 10:45, got the green light and was never stopped again. 
The next stop was Tepic and aside from the locals being the worst and craziest
drivers I've seen anywhere I found the hotel and had a pleasant dinner. Then to
Lake Chapala the next day and that was short.........about 3 1/2 hours I think.

So once again, many thanks to all who shared info with me. It was a great help.
I'm home now in AJijic to stay.


----------

